# Smackdown **SPOILERS** for 2/11/11



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good win for ADR. 

Hopefully they don't do anything stupid tonight like having that idiot Ziggler win the WHC, as was rumoured last week. I doubt they'll do it but you never know with WWE.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

I hope Swagger does something decent tonight.... the E knows how to waste talent better than anyone though...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

layeth87smack said:


> I hope Swagger does something decent tonight.... the E knows how to waste talent better than anyone though...


Actually he's on superstars this week facing Trent Baretta


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, Swagger's been relegated to Superstars? :lmao :lmao About fucking time. How the hell did this guy ever win the world title?


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

What! They seriously gave away Kofi vs Del Rio on free TV?!

I thought they were saving that for elimination chamber, what are they gonna do now?

My guess would be that Kofi beats Del Rio next week and they have a ' IC title vs wrestlemania main event spot' at EC, thinking about it, it might be better for them to wrestle each other to build up the match instead of...cutting promos *shudders*


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

zombiemaster said:


> What! They seriously gave away Kofi vs Del Rio on free TV?!
> 
> I thought they were saving that for elimination chamber, what are they gonna do now?
> 
> My guess would be that Kofi beats Del Rio next week and they have a ' IC title vs wrestlemania main event spot' at EC, thinking about it, it might be better for them to wrestle each other to build up the match instead of...cutting promos *shudders*


Oh, relax. Just because they had one match doesn't mean they can't have another on the PPV.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

so jack swagger beat trent barreta, guess the wwe dropped the storyline with kelly kelly and drew mcintyre, ugh

tyler reks beat curt hawkins ... is hawkins going face?

oh well, another smackdown and another week ruined for me because barreta and hawkins aren't on smackdown ... _*sigh*_ wwe has 2 stars right infront of them who can wrestle and talk and they don't use them at all.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Swagger should write a book called "From champ to jobber in 30 seconds".

I'm expecting Big Show to challenge Zeke to a match at EC.

I also got a feeling Ziggler may walk out champion tonight only for Edge to regain it at EC making his reign completely pointless.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> Swagger should write a book called "From champ to jobber in 30 seconds".
> 
> I'm expecting Big Show to challenge Zeke to a match at EC.
> 
> I also got a feeling Ziggler may walk out champion tonight only for Edge to regain it at EC making his reign completely pointless.


Actually, it should probably be "from jobber to jobber with a title back to jobber".


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Mysterio/Barrett? Should be watchable.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Y2Joe said:


> Oh, relax. Just because they had one match doesn't mean they can't have another on the PPV.


I would love for them to face off at the PPV for the IC belt, have ADR win it and walk into Wrestlemania as the IC champ against the World champ. It would never happen, but one would assume that ADR is going to win at Wrestlemania, so then he could have both belts. It could really put him over in an even bigger way.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, they feed Kofi to Del Rio earlier than i expected, i guess they won't face off in the PPV then since there will be no point of it unless the IC title will be put on the line.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Please don't have Barrett job to that midget. Please...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I think rey is gonna get beat down


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

My guess is Cody interrupts the match and beats down Rey, leading to a match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Actually, it should probably be "from jobber to jobber with a title back to jobber".


Fair point.

I think Barrett winning depends on which Rey shows up. If it's Super-Rey he's fucked.

It will most likely end up in a Corre interference though...


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

Cody Rhodes to attack Mysterio for the DQ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alright, Barrett won.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice to see Jackson beating up Big Show again


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Actually, it should probably be "from jobber to jobber with a title back to jobber".


they should have the Mania Main Event WHC Alberto Del Rio vs Wade Barrett 2 new talents headline on the grandest stage of all probably isn't going to happen i just hope WWE see Ziggler for what he is all style but no substance his mic skills are laughable for a guy that is being considered for Main Event status he can do some moves in the ring but whats the point when you have the personality of a Gold Fish Dolph has been very lucky WWE stuck him with Vickie once that angle is over Dolph will once again be a mid carder he wouldn't last 5 seconds in a promo with a Main Eventer without Vickie .


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Good win for Barrett.

It seems as though Zeke slams Big Show for fun now lol.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

How long before we find out Ziggler is the new champion


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

ADR/Kofi sounds like a legit match.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Alright, Barrett won.


haha yes


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Alright, Barrett won.


Was it a clean victory though?


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Actually, it should probably be "from jobber to jobber with a title back to jobber".


unFORTUNEately............... swagger will be the man or at least one of the top dogs in a few years...by 2013


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CainTheUndertaker said:


> Was it a clean victory though?


No, but that's not the point. The point is, you get the job done, no matter what the cost.



> unFORTUNEately............... swagger will be the man or at least one of the top dogs in a few years...by 2013


Maybe. I do think he'll get another push down the line, but for now I'm hoping they totally drop him.


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> No, but that's not the point. The point is, you get the job done, no matter what the cost.


Fair enough. But if they want to build credible heels then at some point they will have to start winning matches legitimately without outside interference.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

i see Gabriel also got himself another win loving the Corre at the moment there all getting there chance to have matches and are being booked strong NexSES is nothing compared to Corre .


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww, Drew dedicated his match to "Kelleh Kelleh"... How cute.



Sounds like a pretty good Smackdown...


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah. Gabriel/Slater have beat the champs twice now. I know the division is meaningless but give them the belts.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

CainTheUndertaker said:


> Fair enough. But if they want to build credible heels then at some point they will have to start winning matches legitimately without outside interference.


Barrett has had a few clean victories in the past he beat Y2J once with his position in Nexus on the line cleanly .


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Does that mean jtg ends the show lol


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

I wonder if there is any chance of a three way ADR/Barrett/Edge match at Wrestlemania and hopefully Zeke goes over Show big time at Elimination Chamber


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

It's True said:


> I wonder if there is any chance of a three way ADR/Barrett/Edge match at Wrestlemania and hopefully Zeke goes over Show big time at Elimination Chamber


i hope it comes to a 3 way at Mania as both Del Rio and Barrett have deserved it after there work this past year .


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> i hope it comes to a 3 way at Mania as both Del Rio and Barrett have deserved it after there work this past year .


All depends if 2/21/11 is actually Taker.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> All depends if 2/21/11 is actually Taker.


yeah at this point its either Taker or WHC match for Barrett both are huge either way .


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> yeah at this point its either Taker or WHC match for Barrett both are huge either way .


I hope that is the way it stays, Sting or no Sting.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao can't wait for the dirtsheets to make up an excuse for being WRONG again


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

> Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler for the World Heavyweight Championship with Vickie Guerrero as the special guest referee. Vickie keeps fast-counting Edge, getting more heat than anyone on the show. Vickie Spears Edge and goes out with an ankle injury. Edge Spears Dolph Ziggler twice. Green Bay Packers linebacker Clay Matthews comes out wearing a referee shirt and makes the three count. After the match, he and Edge celebrate with their title belts to end the show. Huge pop for Matthews and Edge. All the Packers at the show join them in the ring.


credit: wrestling news world


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Glad to see Gabriel pick up another W! The company really is pushing him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> yeah at this point its either Taker or WHC match for Barrett both are huge either way .


Facing Taker isn't gonna do shit for him. He's got no chance of ending the Streak and that's the only way he's got a chance at following HBK the past 2 years.

He needs to be in the WHC match. Hell, he was the one who SHOULD have won the Royal Rumble instead of ADR, but of course, they drop the ball with him. He should've won the belt when he was controlling Raw and contracting the most ungodly heat this side of JBL, but they dropped the ball too. I don't know what WWE's problem is. It's like they trust him in any top position as long as it doesn't include winning the title.

EDIT ~ Oh, thank GOD, Edge is still the champion.....I've never been so happy to say that.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Layla didnt win


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks like a really good show. I am pumped to watch it on Friday night.


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

Sounds like a good SmackDown this week.

Also, just one brief comment on this:



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Facing Taker isn't gonna do shit for him. He's got no chance of ending the Streak and that's the only way he's got a chance at following HBK the past 2 years.
> 
> He needs to be in the WHC match. Hell, he was the one who SHOULD have won the Royal Rumble instead of ADR, but of course, they drop the ball with him. He should've won the belt when he was controlling Raw and contracting the most ungodly heat this side of JBL, but they dropped the ball too. I don't know what WWE's problem is. It's like they trust him in any top position as long as it doesn't include winning the title.
> 
> EDIT ~ Oh, thank GOD, Edge is still the champion.....I've never been so happy to say that.


I agree wholeheartedly with your second paragraph, but I still think that facing Taker at WM could do him a world of good, especially if he gets close to ending the streak.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Holy shit Clay Matthews in a WWE ring? I'm there. I wasn't so sure about Edge's chances of retaining while I was reading the spoilers but considering Ziggler wasn't wearing the belt on NXT tonight I should have known better. At this point the title belt should be off of Edge. Anybody's better than Kane but I'll just keep waiting now for Edge to lose to somebody better than him like Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

looks like a solid show.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I was wrong about Edge losing the world title to Ziggler this week, but i'm also relieved. Dolph Ziggler's eventual world title win should be monumental in a PPV, not in a random episode of Smackdown. Not to mention that i doubt majority of the fans would buy him as a world champion at this stage, he still needs some more time to prove that he's fully ready.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CainTheUndertaker said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with your second paragraph, but I still think that facing Taker at WM could do him a world of good, especially if he gets close to ending the streak.


How exactly can it do ANYTHING for him? He's already a top heel. It's not like a good showing is going to increase his profile or something. 

He's got to win the fucking title already, that's all that can help him now.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Facing Taker isn't gonna do shit for him. He's got no chance of ending the Streak and that's the only way he's got a chance at following HBK the past 2 years.
> 
> He needs to be in the WHC match. Hell, he was the one who SHOULD have won the Royal Rumble instead of ADR, but of course, they drop the ball with him. He should've won the belt when he was controlling Raw and contracting the most ungodly heat this side of JBL, but they dropped the ball too. I don't know what WWE's problem is. It's like they trust him in any top position as long as it doesn't include winning the title.
> 
> EDIT ~ Oh, thank GOD, Edge is still the champion.....I've never been so happy to say that.


have faith Wade will be a World Champion I'm actually glad they didn't give him the belt when he was in Nexus yes he was getting heat but with his smug arrogant attitude getting heat wont be that hard plus i don't think WWE wanted another unbuilt Champion like Sheamus on there hands i wouldn't be surprised if Sheamus doesn't get another Title reign until 2012 now they realize what a silly idea it was to put it on him so quick .

when Barrett wins a World Title he wont have that problem as he has had some real heel build plus he has a strong faction behind him who themselves have been booked strong so far hope they turn Corre into the PG eras Evolution .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I know he's going to win the title at some point. They're going to have to do it. I just can't STAND seeing the title heaped on to mounds of human garbage like Sheamus and Swagger while they wait with Barrett. At least with Del Rio, they're getting it right. I completely understand why he's about to win, although I still think Barrett should've gotten it first. I don't want "proper build", I just want him to get his title reign. We can deal with build after he wins the title.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I know he's going to win the title at some point. They're going to have to do it. I just can't STAND seeing the title heaped on to mounds of human garbage like Sheamus and Swagger while they wait with Barrett. At least with Del Rio, they're getting it right. I completely understand why he's about to win, although I still think Barrett should've gotten it first. I don't want "proper build", I just want him to get his title reign. We can deal with build after he wins the title.


I see it as them protecting Wade since his reign would look like a transitional one, giving it to him after WM would bring the chances higher of having a dominate run.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't care if they're protecting him, I just want him to get his title reign and get it over with. I don't want him to be another Kennedy and get hurt right before he's supposed to win it and then end up a failure.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

WOOOOOO Edge is still YOUR WORLD CHAMPION!

Now Dolph, go get your blandy ass back to the mid-card where you belong my friend.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I know he's going to win the title at some point. They're going to have to do it. I just can't STAND seeing the title heaped on to mounds of human garbage like Sheamus and Swagger while they wait with Barrett. At least with Del Rio, they're getting it right. I completely understand why he's about to win, although I still think Barrett should've gotten it first. I don't want "proper build", I just want him to get his title reign. We can deal with build after he wins the title.


tbh i like Sheamus but agree with you the fact they give him the Belt so quick was garbage not once but twice im so glad that Wade is on Smackdown Sheamus was a victim of over booking his opponents namely Cena & Orton Swagger had potential but WWE ruined it by making the Big Show bring Swagger down to Shows mediocre level plus Mysterios Superman booking .


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I don't care if they're protecting him, I just want him to get his title reign and get it over with. I don't want him to be another Kennedy and get hurt right before he's supposed to win it and then end up a failure.


Well fuck if you are that eager to see him as champ, just do it in SVR 11 :lmao


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

The King of Blaze said:


> WOOOOOO Edge is still YOUR WORLD CHAMPION!
> 
> Now Dolph, go get your blandy ass back to the mid-card where you belong my friend.


totaly agree with you the guy is all flash no substance we have seen a million of his kind before .


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Well fuck if you are that eager to see him as champ, just do it in SVR 11 :lmao


i already did he is a 2 time World Champion on mine


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, Edge can thank Clay Matthews for helping him retain the World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Why are they pushing Drew again?? I'm really confused by this. He already had a mega push and failed to get over. Masters should be beating him. At least he has some charisma, and face potential.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Well fuck if you are that eager to see him as champ, just do it in SVR 11 :lmao


He is my current WHC in SVR 11. >_>


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

llamadux said:


> Masters should be beating him. At least he has some charisma, and face potential.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> He is my current WHC in SVR 11. >_>


i also updated his move set and attributes he is an overall rating of 93 for me


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> totaly agree with you the guy is all flash no substance we have seen a million of his kind before .


Don’t get me wrong though, I think Ziggler is a tremendous wrestler but I seriously have never witness someone who is just so out of his league then him. He has absolutely no presence whatsoever, he looks nothing more then just your typical wrestling henchman for bigger stars like JBL’s cabinet or Edge’s La familia. 

I give Miz so much shit about his presence of being a World Champion but if Miz and Dolph stood next to each other, The Miz will instantly look like The ROCK in presence and star quality.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> i also updated his move set and attributes he is an overall rating of 93 for me


I've done some updating as well. I put it in a few new moves to his moveset. He has a clear version of the Corre theme as his entrance music, albeit it's the second theme so it's now outdated.  I also have him at 93 because I upped his charisma, grapple and durability. I made the Nexus armband all black, so it's as non visible as possible. Unfortunately, you can't take it off him because THQ are cheap bastards and can't do something No Mercy did 11 years ago. I changed his brand to SmackDown, I also updated his friends to Gabriel, Jackson and a Slater CAW, and his enemies to Cena, CM Punk and Otunga.

Can't believe this conversation has gone from Barrett being WHC to SmackDown vs Raw. >_>



> Don’t get me wrong though, I think Ziggler is a tremendous wrestler but I seriously have never witness someone who is just so out of his league then him. He has absolutely no presence whatsoever, he looks nothing more then just your typical wrestling henchman for bigger stars like JBL’s cabinet or Edge’s La familia.
> 
> I give Miz so much shit about his presence of being a World Champion but if Miz and Dolph stood next to each other, The Miz will instantly look like The ROCK in presence and star quality.


Thank you. Somebody else gets it. This is why I consider Ziggler so worthless, he just CANNOT stand out. I've never seen anybody be so forgettable. This guy couldn't look like a bigger star than his opponent if he was wrestling the Miz girl.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

The King of Blaze said:


> Don’t get me wrong though, I think Ziggler is a tremendous wrestler but I seriously have never witness someone who is just so out of his league then him. He has absolutely no presence whatsoever, he looks nothing more then just your typical wrestling henchman for bigger stars like JBL’s cabinet or Edge’s La familia.
> 
> I give Miz so much shit about his presence of being a World Champion but if Miz and Dolph stood next to each other, The Miz will instantly look like The ROCK in presence and star quality.


yeah you just pointed out all the things i don't like about Ziggler i acknowledge that he is an extraordinary athlete but but the stand him next to Del Rio or Barrett he just looks bellow there standard he also cuts promos way bellow there standard i agree with you on the Miz despite what people may say about Miz like him or hate him he has Charisma even if he lacks the look and in ring skills his Charisma makes him a star .


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Kofi vs ADR should have been for EC

Glad to see Barrett go over Rey

Kane reduced to squash Matches until EC. Meh

Edge over Ziggler again. Meh


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Dec 9, 2008)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> Swagger should write a book called "From champ to jobber in 30 seconds".
> 
> I'm expecting Big Show to challenge Zeke to a match at EC.
> 
> I also got a feeling Ziggler may walk out champion tonight only for Edge to regain it at EC making his reign completely pointless.


Tommy Dreamer should write it with him.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Facing Taker isn't gonna do shit for him. He's got no chance of ending the Streak and that's the only way he's got a chance at following HBK the past 2 years.
> 
> He needs to be in the WHC match. Hell, he was the one who SHOULD have won the Royal Rumble instead of ADR, but of course, they drop the ball with him. He should've won the belt when he was controlling Raw and contracting the most ungodly heat this side of JBL, but they dropped the ball too. I don't know what WWE's problem is. It's like they trust him in any top position as long as it doesn't include winning the title.
> 
> EDIT ~ Oh, thank GOD, Edge is still the champion.....I've never been so happy to say that.


Actually it could be good 4 Barrett if the feud is solid and he looks on par with Taker every now and then. This cud be more about building a rapport than anything else. Imagine Barrett coming close to ending the streak at Wrestlemania and then losing, it could be filled with awesome moments that ppl will remember him for in the future. Besides, who says the feud has to end at Wrestlemania, it could very well end at Extreme Rules with Barrett winning and Taker going on vacation with Barrett taking him out. Hell, it cud end at WM with Barrett losing but taking Taker out so his yearly disappearance makes sense.

I think it works better for him to feud with Taker first and hopefully look strong, so that if he feuds over and wins the title he can at least have look like a credible champ and not have to be booked weak.

Anyways, glad to see Barrett beat Rey, but disappointed that he needed help. Rey is pretty much half his size. Regardless, it seems that Corre will be having a tag title match at EC and probably winning, Zeke will probably beat Show and Barrett will be taken out of the chamber by Taker. Good to see each member of Corre actually looking like they have something to do, they might turn out to be a little like Evolution if booked nicely, they are already looking better than the Nexus.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

new_guy said:


> Actually it could be good 4 Barrett if the feud is solid and he looks on par with Taker every now and then. This cud be more about building a rapport than anything else. Imagine Barrett coming close to ending the streak at Wrestlemania and then losing, it could be filled with awesome moments that ppl will remember him for in the future. Besides, who says the feud has to end at Wrestlemania, it could very well end at Extreme Rules with Barrett winning and Taker going on vacation with Barrett taking him out. Hell, it cud end at WM with Barrett losing but taking Taker out so his yearly disappearance makes sense.
> 
> I think it works better for him to feud with Taker first and hopefully look strong, so that if he feuds over and wins the title he can at least have look like a credible champ and not have to be booked weak.
> 
> Anyways, glad to see Barrett beat Rey, but disappointed that he needed help. Rey is pretty much half his size. Regardless, it seems that Corre will be having a tag title match at EC and probably winning, Zeke will probably beat Show and Barrett will be taken out of the chamber by Taker. Good to see each member of Corre actually looking like they have something to do, they might turn out to be a little like Evolution if booked nicely, they are already looking better than the Nexus.


dude we all know what Rey is like usually even with the help of multiple team mates Rey still wins 99% of the time so the fact that Barrett actually won the match is impressive in its own right in fact Wade is probably the only guy that Rey has let go over him other than Del Rio in ages .


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> dude we all know what Rey is like usually even with the help of multiple team mates Rey still wins 99% of the time so the fact that Barrett actually won the match is impressive in its own right in fact Wade is probably the only guy that Rey has let go over him other than Del Rio in ages .


Why do people think Rey is a booker and can decide whether he wins or loses? Rey "let" Barrett go over him, or was Wade booked to go over Rey?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Why do people think Rey is a booker and can decide whether he wins or loses? Rey "let" Barrett go over him, or was Wade booked to go over Rey?


either way for a guy who is only 5 foot 3 he sure gets over booked


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

nice to see two of my favs kofi and Alberto get into a short term feud


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> either way for a guy who is only 5 foot 3 he sure gets over booked


No shit, he's a top face! Top faces always win.

Sammartino always won.
Hogan always won.
Bret Hart always won.
Shawn Michaels always won against guys who were twice his size. Gee, why does that sound familiar?
Austin won all the time.
Cena wins all the time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Why do people think Rey is a booker and can decide whether he wins or loses? Rey "let" Barrett go over him, or was Wade booked to go over Rey?


...



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> No shit, he's a top face! Top faces always win.
> 
> Sammartino always won.
> Hogan always won.
> ...


Hence why people say things like Rey "let" so and so beat him. Top faces tend to have leverage. It's clear as day that the reason ADR debuted with a win over Rey is because Rey asked for it because ADR comes from the same type of background that he does.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Facing Taker isn't gonna do shit for him. He's got no chance of ending the Streak and that's the only way he's got a chance at following HBK the past 2 years.
> 
> He needs to be in the WHC match. Hell, he was the one who SHOULD have won the Royal Rumble instead of ADR, but of course, they drop the ball with him. He should've won the belt when he was controlling Raw and contracting the most ungodly heat this side of JBL, but they dropped the ball too. I don't know what WWE's problem is. It's like they trust him in any top position as long as it doesn't include winning the title.
> 
> EDIT ~ Oh, thank GOD, Edge is still the champion.....I've never been so happy to say that.


Because he had many duds in the main event. Barrett is below average in the wrestling department.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hence why people say things like Rey "let" so and so beat him. Top faces tend to have leverage. It's clear as day that the reason ADR debuted with a win over Rey is because Rey asked for it because ADR comes from the same type of background that he does.


Bullshit. This is all stems from 2 Rey feuds.

His feud with Ziggler, and his feud with Punk.

People got so pissed that Rey was suposedly "burying" this young superstar Dolph Ziggler that they figure Ziggler didn't beat Rey because Rey refused to job to him and is burying him. The same Dolph Ziggler who became I-C Champ and is in a feud for the World Championship.

People also got pissed that Rey went over Punk so many times. Even though Punk has stated over and over again it was his idea to feud with Rey and lose his hair.

For as much leverage as Rey supposedly has, you'd think he'd be able to get a better World Title reign.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*YEAH FUCK YOU DOLPH!*

Really looking forward to Friday.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

-Wade hasn't won a title yet because he hasn't proven to be anything on his own. I'm not knocking the guy because I'd like to see him get a run as well but we have no idea how he'll fair when he isn't in a heat magnet of a group. Hopefully they put him in a high profile singles feud when The Corre splits to see if he can stay over, then strap him.

-I'm a HUGE Packer fan so it's kind of cool to see Clay used on the show but at the same time I don't agree with it. Creative totally booked themselves into a corner with Vickie being the guest ref and this was the easy way out. What's stopping anybody from running into the ring with a striped shirt and giving the 3 count now?

-ADR/Kofi should be good but why do it on SD? It's pretty likely that they'll have a match at EC and since that's only a few weeks away a segment/brawl between them the next 2 weeks would've been better in my opinion.

-Glad to see they're still continuing on this face(?) push for Drew although I was hoping he'd interfere in the Edge/Dolph match on Kelly's behalf to potentially set up a Mania match between himself and Ziggler.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Swag said:


> Actually he's on superstars this week facing Trent Baretta


:lmao Wow i'm loving Swagger's de-push


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Lately, Raw and SD had some very TNA-esque endings and referee decisions. Overbooking at its best.

Poor Swaggie...will he ever recover from his depush?

Hopefully, we'll see Percy on SD soon. It feels like the guy is building a record on his own by having the most dark matches in recent history.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> No shit, he's a top face! Top faces always win.
> 
> Sammartino always won.
> Hogan always won.
> ...


Well actually that's not true. Cena has been losing a whole lot this year and the since Batista left last year, going mostly by PPV matches here. It's just that ppl don't take note when Cena loses, just when Cena wins and then they exaggerate the win to the extent that it seems he always wins.

Rey, might be high up the card, but not high enough to warrant always winning, he's not even really a main eventer, yeah he's 2 time champ but so is Sheamus and he's pretty much upper midcard at best. Rey is rarely part of a major storyline and is only in the title hunt due to the fact that SD is thin on main eventers. He wins more than anyone else and when he loses its always iffy. Now, being the smallest guy around, he should be able to lose to the host of large ppl around cleanly without any damage being done, he is like half their size. He should never really appear dominant, yet he always seems to, just look at Swagger-Mysterio last week. He just wins to the extent that it is kills my interest, I really don't hate Rey, he puts on some good matches, but I don't care too much for any of his matches lately because the end result is pretty much the same, Rey wins. I don't care about the feuds they put him in b/c he ends up making the others look weak regardless of what happens. Now, I am interested in what happens with the younger guys that seem to be on the verge of breaking out, but feuding with Mysterio always seems to kill that instantly


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

> WWE made a killing on the replica belts at the taping, as every man, woman, and child had one after the Packers, especially Aaron Rodgers, did their belt celebrations throughout the NFL season.


This was a report from one of the fans in attendance, I want a replica now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Enforcer said:


> -Wade hasn't won a title yet because he hasn't proven to be anything on his own. I'm not knocking the guy because I'd like to see him get a run as well but we have no idea how he'll fair when he isn't in a heat magnet of a group. Hopefully they put him in a high profile singles feud when The Corre splits to see if he can stay over, then strap him.


So he's only been in stables...so what? Sheamus didn't prove to be anything on his own and they gave him the belt, and Miz and ADR aren't exactly setting the world on fire with their reactions, but both of them are headlining WrestleMania. I mean, fuck, I love Miz and ADR, but if they can headline WRESTLEMANIA with the reactions that they're getting, then there's no fucking excuse to not put the belt on Wade regardless of what he's "proven".

If WWE really cared about reactions, then Kofi Kingston would've been a world champion by now.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

llamadux said:


> Why are they pushing Drew again?? I'm really confused by this. He already had a mega push and failed to get over. Masters should be beating him. At least he has some charisma, and face potential.


Just thought I'd mention that Drew actually succeeded in getting over towards the end of his heel push. During the storyline with Teddy/Kofi he showed great potential and the crowd did start to really react to him. I approve of this push because I think Drew does have the potential to be a great face superstar.

Smackdown actually looks pretty good this week. Kofi/Del Rio (while I thought it was being saved for EC) should be pretty good, the world title match should be good, stuff with Barrett and Rey (mentioning Cody) should all be good. I'll watch this week.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

So ADR vs Kofi happens on SD? Why not on the freaking ppv?? ADR needs a creddible win, because he has nothing else. I still don't think he will win at WM. 

Ziggler looses again, well that sucks. He needs the title, he deserves the title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ADR vs Kofi could still happen at the PPV. They'll probably put the Intercontinental title on the line, though and have Kofi win by a DQ or something, thus keeping the belt but allowing ADR to not get pinned before WM.

Ziggler will win SmackDown's Money In The Bank match (well, it could be Barrett, I guess, but he wouldn't really fit as a MITB holder), he'll get his reign later. If he got his reign now, he'd probably end up worse than Swagger since Edge is 100% winning the EC.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Moonlight_drive said:


> So ADR vs Kofi happens on SD? Why not on the freaking ppv?? ADR needs a creddible win


Um isn't better for him to win in front of 3 million plus viewers than 100,000 plus ppv purchasers?


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> ADR vs Kofi could still happen at the PPV. They'll probably put the Intercontinental title on the line, though and have Kofi win by a DQ or something, thus keeping the belt but allowing ADR to not get pinned before WM.
> 
> Ziggler will win SmackDown's Money In The Bank match (well, it could be Barrett, I guess, but he wouldn't really fit as a MITB holder), he'll get his reign later. If he got his reign now, he'd probably end up worse than Swagger since Edge is 100% winning the EC.


both things could still happen I know.
ADR vs Kofi in a long match could be good, but I'm not gonna watch it because I dislike both workers. 
Ziggler should win the SD MITB, but he also needs a some big wins on SD.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Another squash match for Kane, I'm fine with that


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Another squash match for Kane, I'm fine with that


So am I. The less we have to see of Kane the better.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

* Wade Barrett beats Rey Mysterio with help from The Corre. They beat Rey up after the match until Big Show makes the save. Show gets slammed by Ezekiel Jackson.

That makes me happy.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> So am I. The less we have to see of Kane the better.


Hahaha, this. Kane's terrible, I'm more than happy with squash matches.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

> At one point after a two count, she lifted Dolph's leg onto the bottom rope and did her evil laugh. Then, after both men were down, she went into a corner and started rubbing her hair and doing Edge's pre-spear routine. As Edge stood up, she tried to spear him, but he didn't budge. She fell to the mat and grabbed her ankle, calling for medical attention. She then rolled to the floor.


Hopefully, Dolph will get rid of Vickie soon by turning face, get an improved character on his own and win the MITB at WM.


----------



## Rapture (Dec 16, 2010)

Kane only getting thrown into squash matches because the WWE are waiting for the return of a certain Deadman perhaps?

Oh, and I'm glad they didn't go ahead with the idea of giving Dolph Ziggler the title for a week, although I expected Drew and Kelly to somehow get involved in the match.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Pretty lame SD this week.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Sounds like a pretty average show at best.

Matthews run-in sounds awesome, though.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

For some reason Rogers didn't accept the invite. Doing more interviews I expect.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

poor layla, everyone bitching at her this week :sad: try winning the WHC title without girl's help ziggles!! :cussin:

i wonder if this laycool tension stuff will lead to an actual break-up, or if the writers are gonna have layla and michelle arguing for a few weeks, then back to "BFF forever" type stuff?
time for layla to turn face maybe? 

can't wait to see the clay matthews run-in.lolz

sounds like an o.k show.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Vince must be really high on Ezekiel squashing Big show multiple times..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CLAY.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm sure it'll be an alright show but it doesn't sound like anything that I should go out of my way to watch on paper. I should be more interested in Smackdown than I am on the Road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> ADR vs Kofi could still happen at the PPV. They'll probably put the Intercontinental title on the line, though and have Kofi win by a DQ or something, thus keeping the belt but allowing ADR to not get pinned before WM.


I agree with this scenario. Just have ADR put Kofi in the armbar but Kofi can grab the ropes with his other hand. ADR refuses to let go and doesnt break the 5 count. Could help ADR get more over too.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank God Ziggler didn't win. That would have been a HUGE mistake.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Thank God Ziggler didn't win. That would have been a HUGE mistake.


Still, you can't tell me you, of all people, wouldn't be thrilled to see Edge as an 11 time 
world champion when he wins it back in the EC.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Still, you can't tell me you, of all people, wouldn't be thrilled to see Edge as an 11 time
> world champion when he wins it back in the EC.


Why would I be thrilled to see Edge as an 11 time champ? Oh, its because I'm a HHH fan, right? I see what you did there.


----------



## ChiefMorley (Dec 15, 2010)

> Kane only getting thrown into squash matches because the WWE are waiting for the return of a certain Deadman perhaps?


I got no problem with Undertaker vs Kane at mania

I think this match would be huge for a mania

IMAGINE KANE AND TAKER FINALLY FACING OFF ONE ON ONE.....BUT THIS TIME AT MANIA


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Why would I be thrilled to see Edge as an 11 time champ? Oh, its because I'm a HHH fan, right? I see what you did there.


SAR-MOTHER-FUCK-CASM

You don't think I've forgotten how outspoken you've been about Edge's title reign count, did you? fpalm


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

ChiefMorley said:


> I got no problem with Undertaker vs Kane at mania
> 
> I think this match would be huge for a mania
> 
> IMAGINE KANE AND TAKER FINALLY FACING OFF ONE ON ONE.....BUT THIS TIME AT MANIA


You're right, especially since they've never had a match at Mania. Oh wait...


----------



## amberrr xo (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome! So glad Edge won.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, well, well...Edge continuing to bury talent just as when Big Show and Mysterio are starting to lay down and PUT OVER guys more and more leading to Mania. Vickie Guerrero is STILL THE MOST over character in the industry. Are they really gonna break up LayCool where McCool would be exposed without Layla's charisma to carry her? Got to see it to believe it. Del Rio CONTINUES to go strong as he should. After all, it's *DESTINY*. Sounds like a fun Smackdown and it's good to see Del Rio and Barrett continue to look strong heading towards the PPVs coming up. It's the right thing for the business.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nexus One said:


> Well, well, well...Edge continuing to bury talent just as when Big Show and Mysterio are starting to lay down and PUT OVER guys more and more leading to Mania. Vickie Guerrero is STILL THE MOST over character in the industry. Are they really gonna break up LayCool where McCool would be exposed without Layla's charisma to carry her? Got to see it to believe it. Del Rio CONTINUES to go strong as he should. After all, it's *DESTINY*. Sounds like a fun Smackdown and it's good to see Del Rio and Barrett continue to look strong heading towards the PPVs coming up. It's the right thing for the business.


So what if Edge is "burying" Ziggler, don't you hate him?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

You're right..I don't care all that much for Ziggler but I thought he had this endless amount of fans around here who said he wasn't gonna up like Shelton or other pushed midcarders who got buried by the brass. I thought everyone said this situation was gonna be "different".


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, he may have no credibility, but to be honest, he's probably gonna win the SmackDown MITB at the MITB ppv and become world champion regardless. Wins and losses mean nothing anymore. 

They're giving him an awful lot of attention, even if it results in him looking like a fool. Obviously Edge is going to be crushing him in the build now because he's the main event for WM, he has to.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, he may have no credibility, but to be honest, he's probably gonna win the SmackDown MITB at the MITB ppv and become world champion regardless. Wins and losses mean nothing anymore.
> 
> They're giving him an awful lot of attention, even if it results in him looking like a fool. Obviously Edge is going to be crushing him in the build now because he's the main event for WM, he has to.


Bah. There's better ways to do it....I remember back in 2001 when Rock and Angle was finishing up and Rock won the title back but they kept throwing Angle in Rock/Austin's business..mostly Angle attacking Rock post match or something like that. They don't have that mindset for a Ziggler for some reason. They have him getting ridiculed and murdered by a guy who has one of the weakest spears in the industry. It's kind of funny but sad for his fans.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> SAR-MOTHER-FUCK-CASM
> 
> You don't think I've forgotten how outspoken you've been about Edge's title reign count, did you? fpalm


SAR-MOTHER-FUCK-CASM?

Don't you mean SAR-MOTHER-FUCK*ING*-CASM? Meh. It's hard to know without voice tones and the like. I thought you were being serious. You do tend to get very serious about things lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> SAR-MOTHER-FUCK-CASM?
> 
> Don't you mean SAR-MOTHER-FUCK*ING*-CASM? Meh. It's hard to know without voice tones and the like. I thought you were being serious. You do tend to get very serious about things lol.


It's the same thing. If you listen to a lot of Lewis Black (a highly adviseable suggestion, if I do say so myself. Funniest comic in the world now that Carlin's dead.), as I do, you'll get into the habit of saying fuck like that a lot with the "ing".


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's great that they have fans as back up refs these days.*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> It's the same thing. If you listen to a lot of Lewis Black (a highly adviseable suggestion, if I do say so myself. Funniest comic in the world now that Carlin's dead.), as I do, you'll get into the habit of saying fuck like that a lot with the "ing".


Fair enough lol. Can't say I know of either guy so I'll have to take your word for it.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

the ending with clay matthews makes no sense. how does he have the power to referee the ending of the match ????

it sounds like a good ending just a really fucked up way of getting there. 

btw, does anybody know if there is a reason why cody rhodes is gone non kayfabe ? is there a backstage reason or is he just selling the storyline?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Cody is selling the storyline perfectly. He should be making his return at EC to screw Rey out. They've had Rey mention him so the storyline is still going on...


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> the ending with clay matthews makes no sense. how does he have the power to referee the ending of the match ????
> 
> it sounds like a good ending just a really fucked up way of getting there.
> 
> btw, does anybody know if there is a reason why cody rhodes is gone non kayfabe ? is there a backstage reason or* is he just selling the storyline?*


Basically.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

What I'm wondering right now is how the hell did ESPN get the rights to show the ending of this week's Smackdown when it hasn't even aired yet? Now I know what happened in the main event.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWE likely gave it to them so that non wrestling fans would tune in and by chance see what they liked and start watching. It's a smart strategy, in theory.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

^^Exactly. Great marketing move.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm hoping ADR's submission victory over Kingston sets up an IC Title match at Elimination Chamber. If they are going to use the logic of Gabriel and Slater getting clean wins over the tag champs to earn them a tag title shot, then this should be no different. In fact, there is even more incentive for WWE to put ADR/Kofi on the Elimination Chamber card for the IC title. Put that belt on ADR, and have him head in to Wrestlemania against Edge in a Title for Title match. ADR/Edge as of right now, is pretty bland...adding a second title to the feud would definitely kick it up a notch. We have not seen a "Title for Title" match in a while. Not to mention it would give ADR even more momentum heading into the Wrestlemania as the Royal Rumble winner AND the IC Champion. 

One has to believe that ADR is walking out of Wrestlemania with the World Title, so giving him two belts will only put him over in an even bigger way. That would really make the fans hate him...taking the belts off Edge and Kingston, holding all the singles titles on Smackdown.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

NoLeafClover said:


> I'm hoping ADR's submission victory over Kingston sets up an IC Title match at Elimination Chamber. If they are going to use the logic of Gabriel and Slater getting clean wins over the tag champs to earn them a tag title shot, then this should be no different. In fact, there is even more incentive for WWE to put ADR/Kofi on the Elimination Chamber card for the IC title. Put that belt on ADR, and have him head in to Wrestlemania against Edge in a Title for Title match. ADR/Edge as of right now, is pretty bland...adding a second title to the feud would definitely kick it up a notch. We have not seen a "Title for Title" match in a while. Not to mention it would give ADR even more momentum heading into the Wrestlemania as the Royal Rumble winner AND the IC Champion.
> 
> One has to believe that ADR is walking out of Wrestlemania with the World Title, so giving him two belts will only put him over in an even bigger way. That would really make the fans hate him...taking the belts off Edge and Kingston, holding all the singles titles on Smackdown.


If you need the IC Title and Heavyweight Title at the same time just to get hateful reactions from the crowd, that just says alot.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

Kinda sucks at this point the most I can do to try and mark out for ADR is try and buy into his promos and destiny blabber.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

NoLeafClover said:


> I'm hoping ADR's submission victory over Kingston sets up an IC Title match at Elimination Chamber. If they are going to use the logic of Gabriel and Slater getting clean wins over the tag champs to earn them a tag title shot, then this should be no different. In fact, there is even more incentive for WWE to put ADR/Kofi on the Elimination Chamber card for the IC title. Put that belt on ADR, and have him head in to Wrestlemania against Edge in a Title for Title match. ADR/Edge as of right now, is pretty bland...adding a second title to the feud would definitely kick it up a notch. We have not seen a "Title for Title" match in a while. Not to mention it would give ADR even more momentum heading into the Wrestlemania as the Royal Rumble winner AND the IC Champion.
> 
> One has to believe that ADR is walking out of Wrestlemania with the World Title, so giving him two belts will only put him over in an even bigger way. That would really make the fans hate him...taking the belts off Edge and Kingston, holding all the singles titles on Smackdown.


I could see something like this happening but I hope it doesn't. ADR is going to be WHC in a few months so having him carry around the IC strap at the same time won't accomplish anything. The title will be an afterthought and when somebody would beat him for it, it's making the World champ look weak.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's great that they have fans as back up refs these days.*


He isn't just any fan. HE'S CLAY MATTHEWS.


----------



## roy862k (Apr 23, 2009)

Ahh, football stars on Smackdown, hope there not seen no more then 3 times
during the show, if not I will not watch this episode of Smackdown instead
I might go out and try to get laid, huh huh huh.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

roy862k said:


> Ahh, football stars on Smackdown


Not football stars, handegg stars.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

NoLeafClover said:


> I'm hoping ADR's submission victory over Kingston sets up an IC Title match at Elimination Chamber. If they are going to use the logic of Gabriel and Slater getting clean wins over the tag champs to earn them a tag title shot, then this should be no different. In fact, there is even more incentive for WWE to put ADR/Kofi on the Elimination Chamber card for the IC title. Put that belt on ADR, and have him head in to Wrestlemania against Edge in a Title for Title match. ADR/Edge as of right now, is pretty bland...adding a second title to the feud would definitely kick it up a notch. We have not seen a "Title for Title" match in a while. Not to mention it would give ADR even more momentum heading into the Wrestlemania as the Royal Rumble winner AND the IC Champion.
> 
> One has to believe that ADR is walking out of Wrestlemania with the World Title, so giving him two belts will only put him over in an even bigger way. That would really make the fans hate him...taking the belts off Edge and Kingston, holding all the singles titles on Smackdown.


Booking has turned on Kofi for the likes of Ziggler and nobodies like Morrison. He'll be an opponent for Del Rio but that's as far as it goes. ADR vs Edge hasn't even started yet...they won't build that up until the Raw after EC.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

Did anybody else notice McCool giving Dolph Ziggler a slap on the butt in their segment before the Divas match?

Lucky Bastard.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

lol at handegg player Clay Matthews being the ref.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

just seen tonight's SD. 

booker T was much better on commentary this week, "stay on your bicycle in the elimanation chamber" lol
cole still trolling josh and book hard. and cole works out 5 times a week eh? 

rey vs wade was good, though i wish rey would stop making light of cody rhodes serious situation with his face, instead of joking about it :sad: lol glad cody's surgery was successful 

layla was great too, the match with eve was nothing special, but i do like they are shaking laycool up abit, they need a fresh angle since the turn of the year. kayfabe-wise, i am hoping for layla to discover, she can go on her own and be o.k..

i liked the ADR segement, but the crowd didn't seem that into it, til he name checked aaron rodgers and the packers.

the main event was solid, edge got a huge pop , as did clay matthews when he came down to do the count, and celebration after. i know having a non-qualified ref to make the count makes no sense, but clay coming down was awesome!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> I could see something like this happening but I hope it doesn't. ADR is going to be WHC in a few months so having him carry around the IC strap at the same time won't accomplish anything. The title will be an afterthought and when somebody would beat him for it, it's making the World champ look weak.


IF Del Rio did challenge Kofi at EC, and IF he did win the IC title, it would probably benefit him since he woudl have won it off a loved babyface and would still add to his credibility. I would say that after he wins the World Title at Mania, he drops the IC say...the week after due to a distraction by (more than likely) Edge since he would still be feuding with him. 

The guy who wins the IC title will get a rub from beating the world champion and Del Rio wont lose anything since he's already the world champion AND the world title feud heats up.


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm glad Cole is keeping his rivalry with Natalya alive, it's hilarious. She is his new Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Vickie trying to spear Edge was totally cringeworthy, and Booker T summed the whole match up perfectly, "What kind of a match is this?". Ugh, such a boring match. I'm glad that Edge retained though.

Lay-cool break-up is finally coming near, Layla will possibly join the good side here.

Drew McIntyre vs. Chris Masters match was way too short, i was expecting a long, competitive match between these two, oh well. Drew dedicating his match for Kelly at the beginning was a nice touch. Drew targeting Edge in his brief promo made me sure that he will confront Edge next week.

ADR segment was alright, it's hilarious to see ADR begging for mercy though, Kofi totally tricked me there, i should have known that he's gonna hit the kendo stick. I wish they saved the ADR/Kofi match for PPV, their match just felt too rushed.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

An underwhelming show this week, quite boring if you may. Ending to the main event was shit, not that Ziggler would've had any chance of winning anyway (better that way, for now), but out of every possible scenario they choose this. Keep football the FUCK away from my wrestling, dammit.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

I dont see any reason why Vickie cant just give Ziggler the title next week on Smackdown. She said if Edge uses the spear he will be DQ'd and Ziggler will win the title, Vickie seen the 2nd spear thus as Cole was shouting at the end Ziggler should be/is World Champion.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

AYSTER said:


> I dont see any reason why Vickie cant just give Ziggler the title next week on Smackdown. She said if Edge uses the spear he will be DQ'd and Ziggler will win the title, Vickie seen the 2nd spear thus as Cole was shouting at the end Ziggler should be/is World Champion.


He might very well be the champ or something retarded like the co-champ and then Ziggler loses the title at the Chamber PPV anyway.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Nah, I smell a Teddy Long return before such bullshit has a chance to take place.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

McIntyre hold the fact Kelly² was fired against Edge and not Ziggler and Vickie as expected before. So there will surely not be a Ziggler/McIntyre feud and I can now see Ziggler involved in a triple threat feud with Edge and Del Rio for WM.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

So Kane goes from being a World Heavyweight Champion to squashing JTG? Fantastic...

also, Justin Gabriel is now easily leading the polls in the Corre members in terms of the number of pinfall victories. I like that he's getting the exposure among the group.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Well ESPN just showed the end of the WHC match and completely spoiled the night for me. Thanks.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

why didn't vickie, ya know. just disqualify edge for using the spear? the offical doesn't need to be in the ring to do anything, and she could see it as clear as day.

quite bizzare booking I'd say.

corre are the best thing on smackdown right now anyway.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> Well ESPN just showed the end of the WHC match and completely spoiled the night for me. Thanks.


You _should_ be thanking them, at least you won't waste 2 hours of your life watching that dross.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thought Smackdown was alright this week.

Del Rio still isn't clicking with me, his promo was alright. I was hoping they would hold off the Kofi/Del Rio match to have an addition to the EC PPV. Although I guess now Del Rio can challenge Kofi for his IC title just for the crack. Ok match between those two aswell, I like that they are giving Del Rio clean wins.

Corre stuff was good, I like them as a group actually. Theme music could do with a bit of work but still, they fit together well and have more chemistry than Nexus right now. Jackson is ridiculous, I hope he has a match with Show at EC and comes out winning. Gabriel getting a lot of exposure is nice to see too. Also with Rey mentioning Cody, their programme is going to go ahead and it could be pretty awesome.

The main event was strangely entertaining, yet ridiculous at the same time. I did lol when Edge no sold Vickie's spear though, it was pretty hilarious. I thought the booking of the football player was odd, why could he randomly be referee? Also Vickie saw Edge doing the spear so why didn't she just DQ him? Maybe next week she vacates the title and whoever wins it in the chamber will be the new champion...although that would mean Edge as a 12 time champion?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah, del rio's opening promo was very flat. wasn't a fan of it at all.


----------



## vogue (Jun 22, 2005)

This Smackdown gave a serious spoiler for the future. We now know something that is going to happen in December 2011.

Curt Hawkins: "and the Curt Hawkins award for the most pointless match of the year...."JTG VS KANE,FROM SMACKDOWN 02/11/11!!!!"

JTG: "I'm just so happy to win this prestigious award. JTG, HAWKINS AWARD CHAMPION 2011, CHYEAH!"


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What a great Smackdown. Beginning promo was ok but the Corre stuff was fantastic and the Edge vs Dolph match, while ridiculous, was very, very entertaining.

The Corre is seriously looking great. Ezekiel in particular is wowing me. I actually got excited when Show ran to the ring, just because I wanted to see what Ezekiel would do to him this week.

And the Booker vs Cole wars are making Smackdown hilarious. Booker really knows who to hype up talent, and he's saying what we're all thinking! He's basically King if King wasnt dead on the inside.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

redeadening said:


> He's basically King if King wasnt dead on the inside.


:lmao


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Good SD!

- Shades of the old Kofi from his feud with Orton? I like it!

- The Masters vs. McIntyre match was very good, even though short. The sit down powerbomb by Masters was absolutely sick.

- Barrett vs. Mysterio was nice. I really like The Corre overall. Man, I am marking like a retarded 10 year old Cena fan everytime Zeke slams or suplexes Show. It's almost unreal seeing Show being dominated like this by one man. I find myself looking forward to their first real one one one encounter in the ring.

- The main event was enjoyable, because of all the heel Shenanigans by Vickie. I wonder how the spear situation will be handled next week. Like Cole said, Dolph should realistically be rewarded with the WHC now.

- Booker sounded much more comfortable this week and Cole as a heel commentator is just hilarious.


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

The crowd was entirely dead during Del Rio's segment


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Really poor show. 

Nothing about the main event made sense.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The_Jiz said:


> Really poor show.
> 
> Nothing about the main event made sense.


Ofcourse it didnt, it was basically a mix of 80s and attitude era match booking. Celebs + no logic 

But, it got the job done. Insane crowd reaction, and epic media exposure. I saw a link on Yahoo's front page about this.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Anyone else notice the music used in the 2-21-11 Promo aired on this weeks Smackdown was the same music used for the Taker-Michaels match at Wrestlemainia?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm still not sure if Booker is good at commentating or bad, but he is damn hilarious, imo :lmao


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Big Zeke never ceases to impress me everytime he slams Big Show. That dude is a beast. It's amazing how much more entertaining The Corre is compared to their counterpart on Raw, these four guys will have bright future indeed.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Ofcourse it didnt, it was basically a mix of 80s and attitude era match booking. Celebs + no logic
> 
> But, it got the job done. Insane crowd reaction, and epic media exposure. I saw a link on Yahoo's front page about this.


I meant Edge using the spear right in front of Vickie and the run in. 

This only reminds people of how nonsensical pro wrestling can be.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

That Suplex on the Big show was awesome, he really makes it look easy considering how big the guy is. ADR's promo at the beginning was far to long, had me half asleep.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

I love the Booker T the wrestler but his commentating is NOT his calling. He is not working at all.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The_Jiz said:


> I meant Edge using the spear right in front of Vickie and the run in.
> 
> This only reminds people of how nonsensical pro wrestling can be.


Or how a superbowl winner can just put on a ref shirt and count to three. 

Or Austin when he knocked out Vince who the ref, covered Foley, and basically used Vince's hand to count.

Honestly, if anything, relatively speaking that was one of the more logical aspects of the fucked up match.

But im just taking the Cole approach, it was pretty fun to watch. Serious? Nope. Logical? Hell no. Serve a purpose? Not even slightly, but man was it funny.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole...seriously..we get it your a heel..you don't have to yell every sentance


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Solid show, really enjoyed it.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

masters owns.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Masters has improved in the ring.
Cole needs to shut the hell up. 
Cody is gonna screw Rey out of the chamber.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

So whose Champion then? Cole was blasting Ziggler was but Edge had the title.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK?!?! THIS DUDE IS FUCKING BEAST!!!


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> ADR's promo at the beginning was far to long, had me half asleep.


You can't say anything anti-ADR in this forum. :gun: But fwiw, I agree with you, it just seemed to drag on forever, unfortunately everyone here will be too busy fawning over his "mic skills".


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

^^^Im a big ADR fan but I need them to have him say something different in the next promo he does. He literally says the exact same thing each time. 

If Dolph ever yells at Layla like that I'll chop his nuts off.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Cant wait for The Chaperone. Looks hilarious


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Layla turning face?

And Vickie's reaction DESTROYED what Edge and Ziggler came out too. LMAO! She runs this damn show!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah Layla is turning face...

:lmao Vickie is great! I was :lmao when she put Dolph's foot on the rope.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

vickie was tremendous throughout that ME.


----------



## SEGO23 (Feb 12, 2011)

I really hate the push they've been giving to Alberto Del Rio... and for that matter I hate the push for the Miz guy too... they both don't look like championship headliners..


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Yeah Layla is turning face...
> 
> :lmao Vickie is great! I was :lmao when she put Dolph's foot on the rope.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


I was laughing my ASS off when she put the foot on the rope. The big Vickie SUCKS chant went up...every time she gets away with anything, the fans get so fucking mad. I LOVE IT!


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Forget the Chamber match itself, Kofi probably won't even make it to the PPV.

Wow, and people believe he's gonna be a big player soon? Really?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Azuran said:


> Forget the Chamber match itself, Kofi probably won't even make it to the PPV.
> 
> Wow, and people believe he's gonna be a big player soon? Really?


Nobody believes Kofi's going to be a big player soon. The guy's black, that's a death sentence in WWE.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Nobody believes Kofi's going to be a big player soon. The guy's black, that's a death sentence in WWE.


i heard theres some special cream for that


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

thefranchise03 said:


> Cant wait for The Chaperone. Looks hilarious


It's a WWE Film so it will be terrible. Even the trailer didn't really sell the movie for me. I hope it's better than Knucklehead but that's not saying too much because that movie was extremely cheesy and not very funny.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

-Kofi is a party pooper!,Nice match.....ADR FTW!

-I understand why Gabriel went over here,But I think the match would have been better IF he faced Santino and if he went over Santino!

-Drew FTW in a pretty decent match!

-Barrett vs Mysterio was alright!

-Kane FTW!

-LayCool&Vickie's segments were pretty bad as usual,But at least no Kelly!.....I can't stand Kelly's character lately at all.

-Poor Layla!

-Another good Edge&Ziggler match!,Clay Matthews FTW!


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Kofi saving another Del Rio segment again by putting life into it. 

Does anyone know what was being chanted during the Layla vs Eve match?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Premeditated said:


> Kofi saving another Del Rio segment again by putting life into it.
> 
> Does anyone know what was being chanted during the Layla vs Eve match?


I think it was "Go Pack Go!"


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Okay smackdown but I am missing Dashing Cody Rhodes. I need my dose of Dashing every FRiday night. When the hell is he going to come back. (((((


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Good SD again. Nice matches and entertaining show. I am such a big Del Rio fan, man that guy is awesome; that destiny promo was great.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

solid show. needs "dashing" back tho.


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> ...Justin Gabriel is now easily leading the polls in the Corre members in terms of the number of pinfall victories. I like that he's getting the exposure among the group.


Gabriel is looking much more the heel, now, and is making progress; that is very good. I would like to see all members of the Corre more involved in singles matches, though.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Relatively good show, the Mysterio/Barrett match was surprisingly good, rather enjoyed that. I also can't wait to see how this upcoming Cody/Rey feud plays out, I hope Cody gets put over big just like ADR did, is it just me or is Rey now more willing to put guys over?

I think the opening segment fell flat though, the crowd couldn't really care less and you could tell when the canned pops were being put in.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Pasab said:


> Not football stars, handegg stars.


I've seen that a lot lately, and it still baffles me.










If you've actually seen eggs in that shape, I want to know what the fuck is wrong with your chicken.

Anyway, Smackdown was entertaining. Vickie is consistently hilarious, and it still makes me excited having Booker T present for the entire show.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

How about Hand-watermelons


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Booker T is awful on commentary.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> I've seen that a lot lately, and it still baffles me.
> If you've actually seen eggs in that shape, I want to know what the fuck is wrong with your chicken.


A steroided egg surely. :sad:


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> Kofi saving another Del Rio segment again by putting life into it.
> 
> Does anyone know what was being chanted during the Layla vs Eve match?


NOBODY cares what Kofi Kingston has to say...Alberto Del Rio just say his name and the crowd erupts into anger. 

And they were chanting "GO PACK GO"


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Or how a superbowl winner can just put on a ref shirt and count to three.
> 
> Or Austin when he knocked out Vince who the ref, covered Foley, and basically used Vince's hand to count.
> 
> ...


You can't dignify something with another. Though The Austin bit was much better.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Is it just me or do they like giving TNA A list home talent finishers as setup moves for their divas? First McCool rocking styles clash, now Eve dropping a mic check? Strange.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> NOBODY cares what Kofi Kingston has to say...Alberto Del Rio just say his name and the crowd erupts into anger.
> 
> And they were chanting "GO PACK GO"


nahhh....That opening promo from Del Rio was completely flat that producers even had to pipe some Bulls in. Stays saying the same lines over and over. Robert Rodriguez actually gets legit him. Lol @ him speaking better English than Del Rio. Soon as Kofi came, the crowd was chanting his name.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Kofi doing the wink got a reaction. Charisma is not only talking.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Is it just me or do they like giving TNA A list home talent finishers as setup moves for their divas? First McCool rocking styles clash, now Eve dropping a mic check? Strange.


A reverse STO counts as a TNA move? Pretty sure that a leaping variation's been used by 3 people in the last year or so.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

Agmaster said:


> Is it just me or do they like giving TNA A list home talent finishers as setup moves for their divas? First McCool rocking styles clash, now Eve dropping a mic check? Strange.


U r forgetting that Crash used what is now know and the Styles Clash and about the Mic Check hmm,dunno about that but he is not a homegrown talent for TNA more like WWE did most the work and TNA capitalized


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WTF did they do to the Corre's theme? Damn.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Right now, just watching Smackdown, and on Edge's promo. Good promo, but what I loved that I never noticed before was on the sides of Edge's name on the name plate are Rated R logos. Epic  Wonder if that was there during any of his previous runs. Never noticed before (not something important after all, but still a little fun fact).

Gotta say also, after hearing Drew Macintyre's promo before the his match, makes me wonder if he'll cost Edge the title at the chamber, and start a feud with him leading into Mania... leaving Del Rio and Mysterio to ANOTHER match. Actually has me a little scared.

Wade Barrett beating Mysterio? Awesome! Good match as well between the two. The Corre is actually looking really dominating. Shame Nexus isn't.

Thank god Edge beat Ziggler. I like Ziggler, and want him to be champ one day, but certainly not going into Mania, or if his reign was only going to be a few days.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The Striker said:


> WTF did they do to the Corre's theme? Damn.


They find a new way every week to ruin the song.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> They find a new way every week to ruin the song.


i support them not having a theme


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

Unsexed said:


> A reverse STO counts as a TNA move? Pretty sure that a leaping variation's been used by 3 people in the last year or so.


Exactly, MVP and Shelton are two at least.


----------

